

Drinking the Node.js Kool-Aid - pquerna
http://journal.paul.querna.org/articles/2010/06/12/node-js/

======
davidw
Presumably you've played around with Erlang some too?

One correction: "everything is non-blocking" is not quite accurate. You can
still do something like a while(true) and happily wedge the system.

~~~
pquerna
On Erlang, yes, though by no means extensive. Most of it was messing around in
Rabbitmq-land.

Yes, you can still do 'bad things' (tm) and wedge the process, its not
coroutines, though even if it was you can wedge those too.

Everything in the base libraries and the modules most people are writing
though are async/callback based -- so its 'hard' to do something blocking on
accident, so the need to farm things out with deferToThread like in Twisted is
greatly diminished.

